

[Guide] Block Buyurl.net Referral Spam - sudorank
http://www.sudorank.com/guide-block-buyurl-net-referral-spam/

======
mtmail
Any way to block people submitting every single blog entry?
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+to+block#!/story/past_week/0/h...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+to+block#!/story/past_week/0/how%20to%20block)

~~~
gus_massa
You can send a email to the moderator: hn@ycombinator.com (better search:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+to+block#!/story/sort_by_date/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=how+to+block#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/block%20sudorank)
)

